# Schumann and Brahms symphonies



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Because this poll needed to exist.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I love them all so I voted for poor Brahms 2 (which had no votes) and Schumann 1 (which had fewer votes than his others).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Brahms 4 and Schumann 3 stand out for me.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Brahms 3 by a mile for me. Very hard to choose one Schumann symphony (TBH none of them have ever made a huge impression on me) so voted for no.4 in remembrance of a performance I was privileged to hear decades ago when Barenboim and the Berlin Phil gave it (and Brahms 2 as it happens) in the ruins of Coventry Cathedral.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> Brahms 4 and Schumann 3 stand out for me.


Snap..............


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I used to strongly dislike Schumann’s symphonies and only recently started to appreciate them. No. 4 is a masterpiece. Choosing a Brahms symphony is like being forced to choose a child, so today it’s No. 3, only to change tomorrow or in a couple hours.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I used to strongly dislike Schumann's symphonies and only recently started to appreciate them. No. 4 is a masterpiece. Choosing a Brahms symphony is like being forced to choose a child, so today it's No. 3, only to change tomorrow or in a couple hours.


That's about where I am. Starting to warm up to Schumann a bit enjoying no.2. I like all the Brahms symphonies.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Schumann 2 and Brahms 4 for me although I love every one of them


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Judith said:


> Schumann 2 and Brahms 4 for me although I love every one of them


Yeh, I like them all, too - on a different day, I might make 2 different choices.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I picked Brahms 4 and Schumann 3, although I had a hard time choosing between Schumann 3 and 2.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Going to have to rock with Schumann's Rhenish and Brahms 1


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

For both Schumann & Brahms, I would choose their Second numbered Symphonies.

I enjoy all of the Symphonies from both Composers but the Second Symphony of each Composer seems to be the one I I listen to most frequently as I will listen these often on a whim if I want to listen to one of their Symphonies without a plan as such. Right now, these two works are what have stayed with me from their respective Symphony Cycles.

Neither composer has a Symphony I don’t enjoy though. Both Composers respective Symphony No.1 could also have been my choice but missed out to their successors.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

^The 2nd is the Schumann symphony that has yet to click for me, I think it sounds a bit dry and formal. The 2nd was also the Brahms symphony that took the longest time for me to understand but of course I eventually I fell in love with it.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

EdwardBast said:


> I picked Brahms 4 and Schumann 3, although I had a hard time choosing between Schumann 3 and 2.


Those were my choices, tho they might be different tomorrow...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

S2 B4. Ask me again next month for a different answer.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

These questions always make me want to go back and re-listen to all of them so I can make a fresh decision based on today, but I haven't time today. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Poor Brahms 2 is tied for last place. That would have been my second choice vote.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Difficult vote for me too, can't go for all eight, alas!

I went for Schumann 2nd, because it's perfect, and Brahms 4th, because it is.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Schumann 4 and Brahms 4.


----------

